# Please Welcome Our New Hardware Manager



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Please Welcome Our New Hardware Manager WereBo.
Congratulations and welcome to the Hardware Management Team.
Nice new coat for the winter WereBo.


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

joeten said:


> Please Welcome Our New Hardware Manager WereBo.
> Congratulations and welcome to the Hardware Management Team.
> Nice new coat for the winter WereBo.


*Congrats WereBo! BTW he needs a new coat, as he seems to be whingeing about cold weather in another forum!* :grin: :hide:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah the old manager's coat was getting worn.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Congrats Bo, you deserved it!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks guys, much warmer now with 2 coats on (wearing layers of clothing works :grin


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations!

Glad you like the 2 coats!


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Congrats!!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks guys, the coats are both purple too, my favourite colour :grin:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

New job, new coat


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats - well deserved!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Well done.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thank 'ee folks :lol:


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

WereBo said:


> Thanks guys, the coats are both purple too, my favourite colour :grin:


Same colour as your eyes. :grin:

Congrats mate!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Ooooh Dave, you noticed..... - Cheers mate :grin:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice! :thumb: All those posts are finally paying off. :grin: Congrats, mate. :thumb:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Congrats again Bo! :flowers:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Many thanks folks :blush:


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thank'ee Wolf :thumb:


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, I'am concerned, Mrs Werebo will now have extra cleaning duties with two coats instead of one. I fear for the safe and happy marriage that has so obviously been party to Werebo's continued success... well done and well deserved.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hehehehe, no problems jenae, I do the laundry anyway







.... Some months ago, Mrs WereBo totally let womankind down when she phoned me to ask how to use the washing-machine... I could almost hear her go red in the face, amongst the hoots of laughter from my chums :lol:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Hahaha!!! That's too good. :rofl:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

My pals thought so too, they still throw in the odd comment about it :grin:


----------

